# well i did it



## bisley45 (Oct 21, 2012)

I finally made something besides a punch lol. not to bad if I don't say so myself:rocker::rocker:


----------



## DMS (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice work. Is that drill rod you used there?


----------



## Old Iron (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice job, What metal did you use. I like to use SS to make those.

Paul


----------



## bisley45 (Oct 21, 2012)

to tell you the truth I have no idea what kind of metal it is . the main shaft is n old piece of octagon shaped stock someone was using as a punch and the t handel is a E8 grade bolt.


----------



## Old Iron (Oct 21, 2012)

Long as it works is all that counts. The reason I used SS was because it was free.

Paul


----------



## Jeffers (Oct 26, 2012)

Is it for a four jaw? If so make another one - see Mrpete222 on you tubes method for centering up a four jaw chuck with two keys


----------



## bisley45 (Oct 26, 2012)

No it was for three jaw chuck. and mrpete222 is the best he has tought me so much.


----------



## Pacer (Oct 26, 2012)

I also made a new key recently -- the one that came with the chuck was so short and squatty that it hit the head stock housing when turning. I just raided the scrap box for a piece of unknownium round stock, and made up one about 5" taller - solved that problem!


----------



## 8ntsane (Oct 27, 2012)

There you go, a tool that you will use every time you run your lathe. Just knowing every time you pick it up, you made it. Feels good, dont it.

Good Job
Let the projects begin


----------

